# Ground Zero - Where America was Dedicated in 1789



## ScottW (Mar 18, 2009)

This is a LONG read, but worth your time, no matter what your beliefs are in the Bible or even if your not in the USA. It talks about the foundation of our country, that GW dedicated the country to God at what is today, Ground Zero. Then the whole government walked to the chapel and prayed on their knees for 2 hours.

The "Miracle" building to stay untouched by the destruction of 9/11 was "the chapel" where the USA was dedicated in 1789.

A great read on American history. A great read on prophesy. A great warning of what is still coming.

http://www.officialdisclosure.com/watchmen.htm


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 19, 2009)

SW: The article you quote, neither confirms or denies the existance of a divine spiritual omnipotent force for good.

I personally believe that there is an omnipotent super-scientific existence that is beyond our spiritual and scientific understanding. 

Perhaps the important message is not to look for signs, but to work on dealing with day to day human follies (maybe that is our purpose on this earth).

The Holocaust is the ultimate obscene human folly. But in most of our lives, greed, false ambition (which more often leads to bullying and corruption) is more subtle, but nevertheless is very destructive. If we tolerate innocuous corrupt events, we end up on the slippery slope towards a destructive community.   

Signs may lead us to false prophets to (for which we pay a heavy price). We should not be diverted from what might be more relevant and practical, i.e. integrity and bravely addressing personal human frailties and finding solutions. 

Let us all follow God's free will and find our find own personal compass - based on an honest appraisal of our own ethics, not those solely dependent on ambiguous ancient text. Otherwise we may end up no better than Old Testament slaves.


----------

